# Pacers Interested in Finley



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> • Indiana could package the contract of Reggie Miller, who has announced his retirement, or Scot Pollard with Austin Croshere and get in the range of Finley's contract.


http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...avs/stories/070305dnspomavslede.6a13cd05.html


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'd do that deal.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

i'd do the deal aswell. He's better than Pollard or Croshere, his contract is so damn big.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Accepted!


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

That would be nice... we get a solid veteran shooter for Pollard or Croshere?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

That would be a great trade.. solidifying Indianas 06 championship.


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

Yes I think it is an excellent trade. Finley could probably only last 3 or 4 more years but the same is with Croshere and Pollard.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Ron_Artest9131 said:


> Yes I think it is an excellent trade. Finley could probably only last 3 or 4 more years but the same is with Croshere and Pollard.


Croshere is going to last longer than 3 or 4 years... He may be bald, but he's not that old.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

omg... if the Pacers get Finley, Stern should hand the championship to Indianapolis


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Yeah, Finley is a great player, but we really don't need any more help at the SG/SF position. We already have Artest, SJax, Granger, Freddie, JJ, etc...i don't see this happening, it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I don't see why we're suddenly becoming obsessed with guards who play no defense and only shoot. I don't want that on Indiana.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Finley intrigues me, but the Pacers are already stacked with players at his position. It would be a waste IMO.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Our only backup SG is like 6'2. I think it would help.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Yeah, Finley is a great player, but we really don't need any more help at the SG/SF position. We already have Artest, SJax, Granger, Freddie, JJ, etc...i don't see this happening, it just doesn't make sense.


couldnt have said t better myself, yes it woudl improve our team if we rnt trading hardly nethign but still jus doesnt make sense


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Our only backup SG is like 6'2. I think it would help.


James Jones will probably become our 3rd Shooting Guard. He's 6'8" and a better athlete than Finley, so I don't think height is an issue.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Who ever said Finley doesn't play defense is pretty crazy. I have watched a lot of Dallas games were Finley is always up on his man. I have always known Finley as a Eddie Jones type defender. Pretty solid defender for his age and also for the NBA now a days.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> James Jones will probably become our 3rd Shooting Guard. He's 6'8" and a better athlete than Finley, so I don't think height is an issue.


Why make players adjust to a new position (JJ has played either SF or PF in college and the NBA) when you can get a good, true SG?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Why make players adjust to a new position (JJ has played either SF or PF in college and the NBA) when you can get a good, true SG?


JJ played some SG last year, so it won't be a big adjustment.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I don't see why we're suddenly becoming obsessed with guards who play no defense and only shoot. I don't want that on Indiana.


 Finley was actually the only player on Dallas that would even attempt to defend..

Personally, I think it was more the Mavs system than anything else. Nelson didn't preach defense at all, Avery Johnson was starting to instill that into his squad, and Finley showed he wasn't a scrub defending..

Now of course he's not Artest-esque on the defensive side of the ball, but he can shoot.. and when you play a team like Detroit that dares you to beat them from 3.. you could use a few more shooters like Finley.

Besides, what can we expect from a guy like Pollard or Croshere anyway? Croshere has been so up and down since the 01' Finals.. and Pollard couldn't beat a lot of the guys I see play at the YMCA.. so why the hell not take a chance on Fin-Dog.

I would love the move.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Your not interested in Finley, the article came up with a possible idea on how to trade Finley to the East.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes, the columnist here on this one was just throwing some hypotheticals out there. Although he is 32 I think he may have a few very good years left in him. And he has what the Pacers need, he hit 129 treys last year at over 40% clip not to shabby. That was more then Miller or Jackson last year, although some of that is attributed to thier run and gun style perhaps.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Finley is still a very good player. He averaged 16 a game last year and he had a down year. He shoots 3's at over 40%. Any team would be happy to have a guy like Finley. The Mavericks don't really want to get rid of him but for them it costs them 102 mil for the next 3 years. For the Pacers they could get rid of some bad contracts and Finley would cost them only 51 mil.

In terms of talent Finley would help the Pacers more than Freddy Jones/Pollard would help the Mavericks but it would be a win/win for both sides.

Of course Indiana could just wait for Finley to be released and then try to sign him for peanuts. However they will have to get into a long line and the chances of landing him then are slim.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> omg... if the Pacers get Finley, Stern should hand the championship to Indianapolis


he wouldn't do that if we won it


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

naptownpimp said:


> he wouldn't do that if we won it


haha. good one


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

I hope Indy does not get Finley. He is unstopable in NBA Live. I swear his 3 Ball is like 150 in that game. I don't want him in the Eastern Confrence when I am doing my Franchise mode.


----------

